# Slap Watch for Nano



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I have one of the earlier Nanos, and a touch, but thse make me want to buy a new nano just so I can have one!

http://www.slashgear.com/griffin-slap-is-the-newest-ipod-nano-watch-probably-the-coolest-16114481/


----------

